# IH 484 drive problems



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello. I replaced clutch in my 484 and I drive it about 2 foot forward and it doesn't go any further. The clutch is fine cause I can stall it on the clutch so it isn't slipping, I have reset all the linkages, just wondering where I start looking for this problem. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are vague on symptoms. Does it move two feet and stall out like the self energizing brake band on the parking brake is bonded to the internal drum?

That is a common problem if an English built IH tractor is parked for an extended time with the parking brake engaged.

Disengaging the parking brake can be as simple as lubricating or replacing the cable or as complex as digging out the repair manual and opening the access to the band and forcing it to release.

A quick test to see if it is the parking brake is to release the brake, put the tractor in neutral, and give it a bit of a tow. If it does goes a short distance and locks up it is the parking brake.

If the problem is the engine quits when attempting to move a short distance, then will restart after a bit, check your fuel filters.


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

No park brake is free. It'll drive then stop but motor is still going, like the clutch is slipping. Motor still runs, revs stay the same but it's like it silently jumps out of gear. Transmission fluid all good, I was thinking maybe something in transmission? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have a shuttle shift transmission? If so, bleed the hydraulic brake circuit until all air is out of in the system. Refill hydraulic system to full. Then while the tractor is just above idle shift from forward to reverse a dozen times to allow air to work its way out of the hydraulic clutch pack of the shuttle. Then check hydraulic fluid as you may need to add again.

What happens is the system drains out and air infiltrates when they are idle for an extended time.


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a high and low lever on the left hand side of the dash panel, would that be shuttle? (Excuse the stupid questions, all new to this) thanks

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Also do I bleed it with the tractor running?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The lever to which you refer is the hydraulic shuttle control. It should have three positions, high, low, and reverse.

Yes, you are bleeding the hydraulic system and it is done under power. Refer to your service manual for the correct procedure.


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok thanks RC Wells. Much appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Muzzie (Dec 24, 2017)

No good. Bled it all thoroughly and does the same thing. Could it be the torque amplifier?? 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

